# PS Vita page



## blue2kid3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hay all I am back after almost a year and the site has changed a little So I was wondering if we could start a pS Vita thread for people planning on getting it and share new info ( I know I can just use Ign but I wanna reconnect with you guys) 

 So for right now we will have the tread here who is planning on getting Vita on day one?

 3G or WiFi?

 and any kind of speculation (but please list your sources dont make stuff up or verify if its just something you wish it had)


----------



## blue2kid3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I am getting It day one with 3G and There will be no more UMD it will be download off Via PSN or a 2-4Gb game card much like the DS game card


----------



## haideeerpsoftware (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm saving up for it, that's for sure. I'm thinking of getting _Blazblue: Continuum Shift Extend_ for it. To any _BlazBlue_ fan reading this, yes Relius Clover is part of the reason. (Ironically, I use Carl as my main.) I actually don't like Relius as a person (again yes, me using Carl as my main has something to do with this) but as a villain, I find him just a bit classier than that troll god Hazama (good Lord, I can't stand that guy).

That and of course, I'm interested in how his gameplay style of puppetry compares to Carl.


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm undecided.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 17, 2011)

I plan on picking it up on the official launch day instead a week early 3G bundle, since Wi-Fi is cheaper.

I don't like Sony's current UMD replacement plan though, it's good enough reason to keep the PSP.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

wifi, if I want online-to-go I'll just turn my phone into a hotspot


----------



## haideeerpsoftware (Nov 18, 2011)

Tom said:


> I don't like Sony's current UMD replacement plan though, it's good enough reason to keep the PSP.


 
I find myself agreeing with you in a way. Although, I don't know enough about how their new so-called 'flash card' system works to say which is better. If they're anything like being able to hold various games so you won't have to carry UMDs anymore, that actually sounds nice. If they can store old PSP games, even better.

On the other hand, if it means I'll only be carrying around those flash cards instead of UMDS _and_ I can't play PSP games on it... well consider me another one who'll still play his PSP more often.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 20, 2011)

haideeerpsoftware said:


> I find myself agreeing with you in a way. Although, I don't know enough about how their new so-called 'flash card' system works to say which is better. If they're anything like being able to hold various games so you won't have to carry UMDs anymore, that actually sounds nice. If they can store old PSP games, even better.
> 
> On the other hand, if it means I'll only be carrying around those flash cards instead of UMDS _and_ I can't play PSP games on it... well consider me another one who'll still play his PSP more often.


I'm fine with the flash cards, it's this that I have a problem with. I really would not like to repurchase said games again simply so I can play them on the go using the Vita.


----------



## haideeerpsoftware (Nov 21, 2011)

Tom said:


> I'm fine with the flash cards, it's this that I have a problem with. I really would not like to repurchase said games again simply so I can play them on the go using the Vita.



Well, as for me, it looks like it's gonna depend on how much I'm gonna have to pay. Judging from your link, I can only assume that one flash card is all I'll need (until I run out of space of course). The only thing I'm worried about is this "UMD redeemer application". I'm usually wary of installing apps on my PSP. :\


----------



## Terip121 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd go for wi-fi... There are a lot of hotspots nowadays, and I mean A LOT...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 22, 2011)

Terip121 said:


> I'd go for wi-fi... There are a lot of hotspots nowadays, and I mean A LOT...


That and many phones can be turned into ones.


----------



## Terip121 (Nov 28, 2011)

I guess the 3G is for people who want to play games that are constantly on the move or are always travelling...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 28, 2011)

Terip121 said:


> I guess the 3G is for people who want to play games that are constantly on the move or are always travelling...


Essentially, though I think most who travel would have alternate options laid out.


----------



## Terip121 (Dec 14, 2011)

@Tom
Could be, we would just have to wait and see on the official release of the Vita on other countries.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks do much for the support on this! Like I said I have been here for years used to post everyday but collage started and animal crossing wii is dead to me lol. I am getting the week early vita 3G bundle but what games should I get and should I go with a front facing screen protector I hate having one on my iPhone and the screen should be the same on vita....


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 21, 2011)

(wanna be specific I don't play animal crossing wii...but...OMG!! Animal crossing 3DSLOOKS AMAZJNG!!!!)


----------



## SamXX (Dec 21, 2011)

I want one, just for Uncharted: Golden Abyss.


----------



## Terip121 (Dec 21, 2011)

Anybody has a link on a list for the upcoming games for the vita? (too lazy to google sorry  )


----------



## Drakeon (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm pre-ordering the WiFi version, cause i don't need 3G, and i'm mainly doing it cause i like the idea of playing my 50+ PS3 games on the go.

Other than that, i still need games for Vita to wow me into buying them.


----------

